# Snapper, Chicken Dolphin, Missed Cobia(s)



## jadams89 (Jun 11, 2015)

New to offshore fishing in general, especially the Pensacola area. We fished all day Saturday and Sunday, mostly bottom fishing, with what I consider to be pretty good luck for us. At the first spot we were overwhelmed with triggers. Brought in a handful of mingos and porgies for the cooler. 

We decide to move deeper and stumble upon a large log. There is a massive school of mahi swimming all around it. This was my first experience fishing a school of chicken dolphin, and I have to say it was an absolute blast. My brother and dad used our open face light gear with cut bait and I simply dropped my bottom fishing triple hook setup over the side, pulling two of these guys in at a time at one point. My brother hooked up on the largest bull in the pack, but he broke free at the last minute. 

After deciding we had enough mahi, we head to the furthest spot that our local friend, Roy, had planned for us to hit. It's some rocks about 40 miles off SW. His charter buddy claimed there were massive fish there that could pull the rod out of your hand. He wasn't lying. We fish up some more mingos on cut bait and get some massive hits on the live bait poles. Each time what I assume to be a grouper rocks us up and finally frays the line, freeing himself. My brother manages to fight a 5-6 ft shark to the boat, which is quickly released. 

Roy sends down a butterflied bait and is on with the biggest bite yet. He works this fish, with it constantly pulling drag and bending the pole to what seemed like the limit. This goes on for 45 minutes. Roy, who is 77 years old, put on a display of fishing prowess I've never seen before. Eventually he needs a break and hands the rod to my brother. My brother immediately says "oh my god this thing is strong". The fish, possibly sensing the angler substitution, decides to pull off a massive run straight back to the bottom. After pulling drag for what seemed like forever something finally gives and Mr. Fish gets away. We theorized that it was possibly a massive shark considering the large butterflied bait. Roy disagreed though, saying it did not feel like a shark with the deep diving runs. It will remain a mystery fish. 

Later that day, while bottom fishing another spot closer to the SW edge a massive cobia comes idling up. I let the excitement get the better of me and feak out yelling for a cigar minnow. Once dropped over, the cobia inhales the bait. Being the amateur I am, I have my drag tightened way too much and with one tail flip the fish snaps the line. Not 5 minutes later, as I am still re rigging, another huge cobia swims up. Process is repeated, with looser drag, cobia inhales cigar and the fight is on. With Roy yelling tips and encouragement I fight the fish for what feels like forever, every time I get him close to the boat and the gaff he bolts. Finally I tighten down on the drag a bit, feeling the fish is tired, and give my brother a shot a a gaff. I don't know what happened next, either the line snapped or the gaff ripped it, but cobia #2 swims away. Feeling totally deflated, I got back to rig my pole. As Roy said, the fish was just too "green" still and I should have fought him longer to tire him out, in order to give my bro a better gaff shot. Lesson learned the hard way. 

We head back in to try some snapper before calling it a day. The bite is slow and everyone is beat. My dad begins reeling up to check his bait when suddenly he gets a nice hit. The fish is pulling drag and the fight is on. What comes next is the biggest red snapper I have ever seen in person. 

Overall we also managed to catch some short AJs, a snowy grouper, a tilefish, multiple kings, and strangely a flounder in near 300 ft of water. We forgot the camera, and had to take cell phone pictures, which didn't turn out well, so sadly we don't have much documentation, but this was one of the most fun fishing trips I've been on, so I felt the need to share it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good times...

Welcome to the fun


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Those Cobia feel like lead weights. We pulled up 2 last week off the bottom, must have fought them for at least 30 to 45 minutes before we could get a gaff in them. Great bunch of dolphin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You left the chickens still biting??? hahahaha unheard of!!! Man sounds like ya'll had a fantastic time!!! Congrats on a good run!!!


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice day on the water! Great report as well!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Great report and awesome story there captain!!! Can't wait to head out for my next rendezvous with destiny!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great report!! Sounds like y'all had a blast! Way to get it done!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip, bet you guys are HOOKED for sure!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Good job!! You guys really hammered those chickens.


----------

